

It Doesn't Have To Be This Way - samstokes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/24/it-doesnt-have-to-be-this-way/

======
muzz
Must be a slow news day.

This same storyline, written over and over again by different writers, is
really getting a lot of mileage.

